Ask HN: What podcasts do you recommend CS/geek related? - manoloesparta
======
muffa
Software engineering daily - A daily pod of around 1h per episode every day a
person from a company/startup/OSS is interviewed about their product and or
company. Can be quite heavy from time to time but you always learn something
new Talk python to me - Great show about python, feels a bit lighter and the
talks varies from interviews to more rants about the python community python
bytes - Same as above darknet diaries - Documentary style about hacks etc.

------
auslegung
The only one I listen to regularly is the 1Password podcast Random but
Memorable. I work for 1Password but have no influence on or responsibility to
the podcast, I just genuinely enjoy it.

I also have in my library:

* Rework by Basecamp * The Knowledge Project with Shane Parrish * CoRecursive with Adam Gordon Bell * Hope in Source (unique because it’s all about Faith and open source)

------
anandrm
[https://lexfridman.com/ai/](https://lexfridman.com/ai/) This is one more AI
but interesting guests

------
mijndert
ATP.fm

